# Who is Officially on the Heresy Team?



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The thread is basically as advertised. Does anyone know who is actually on the Heresy Team? I know there are plenty of people who have written short stories for the Heresy Team, but do they actually belong to the Heresy Round Table with ADB, Abnett, and McNeill. In fact, didn't ADB say Abnett was off writing comics and so fourth? I ask because I'm surprised French and Reynolds have gotten a book yet. Granted I haven't seen Reynolds for a long time, but even back then I was kind of surprised he didn't get a shot at the Heresy Series, considering we had a long list of one hit wonders and Ben Counter who was basically banished.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

The short answer: A lot of people.

The slightly longer answer: A lot of people. It's not been only 4 (me, Jim, Dan, Graham) writers for several years. The team's large enough now, and there are so many projects, that meetings don't involve everyone - they only involve writers with immediate major projects like novels. 



ckcrawford said:


> In fact, didn't ADB say Abnett was off writing comics and so fourth?


Not quite! I said:



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> He's focused on Marvel novels and video games lately, rather than BL, but last time I spoke to him (a few weeks back) he was tapping away on Gaunt's Ghosts again.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> He's focused on Marvel novels and video games lately, rather than BL, but last time I spoke to him (a few weeks back) he was tapping away on Gaunt's Ghosts again.


looking forward to that.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The short answer: A lot of people.
> 
> The slightly longer answer: A lot of people. It's not been only 4 (me, Jim, Dan, Graham) writers for several years. The team's large enough now, and there are so many projects, that meetings don't involve everyone - they only involve writers with immediate major projects like novels.
> 
> ...


I see... I assumed its not until they started a novel that they were officially... Heretics....


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The short answer: A lot of people.
> 
> The slightly longer answer: A lot of people. It's not been only 4 (me, Jim, Dan, Graham) writers for several years. The team's large enough now, and there are so many projects, that meetings don't involve everyone - they only involve writers with immediate major projects like novels.
> 
> ...


Apparently Abnett wrote the majority of the story for the upcoming game Alien:Isolation

www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6pHM6DVG5o&list=UUsgv2QHkT2ljEixyulzOnUQ#t=674


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Apparently Abnett wrote the majority of the story for the upcoming game Alien:Isolation
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6pHM6DVG5o&list=UUsgv2QHkT2ljEixyulzOnUQ#t=674


He did indeed. I got to cheat and hear a little behind the scenes stuff a couple of months ago.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

just watched that wowho that game looks so good hope its better than colonial marines and not a let down


----------

